# F1 2017



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

I understand the trailer doesn't give too much away yet but it does look promising with the introduction of classic cars again.

F1 2016 was/is a very good game and the best for years.

Thoughts?


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Ooo I didn't realise there was a trailer out. I'll have to have a look. It would be nice if they can get the graphics to the same standard as forza. Doubt that will happen though. I'll still enjoy the game anyway


----------

